# Got A wheel question for you'll



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

I am wanting to get 28x10x12 Vampire EDL's for the o7 brute 750 I just purchased. My question is can I run that size front and rear on stock wheels? And will those fit without a lift? I believe I need spacers for the back wheels if I lift it. Also can I just buy a set of rear rims and run them on the front so the rim width matches? Any input will help thanks.


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

you shouldnt have a problem i had 28 x 10 x 12 outlaws all around on with no lift and no issues ...


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Should be no problem at all, Look into running front rims all around, it will make the tire taller.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed should fit fine. If I'm not 
Mistaken the stock rims are all the same width.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I believe the fronts are either 6.5" or 6" and the rears are 7.5"


----------



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

I run that set up before I got my lift. And never had any trouble.


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

ya the rear rims are wider, just upgrader finally


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah I was considering running front rims all the way around. If I don't need lift to run the EDL's does that mean the tires are not a true 28 inches? I don't really see a need for aftermarket rims, there going to be muddy most of the time anyways.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

It doesn't necessarily mean the tires aren't true to their size, there are people on here that are running that size tire and bigger without a lift. We have a thread about that on here somewhere.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

My buddy is running 30" zillas with no lift and only miniscule rubbing. I ran 28's for awilhe with no rubbing at all.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it's not the height that rubs, it's the width, you can run short wider tires, or taller skinny tires on stock rims w/o spacers, but a taller wide tire will rub the gas tank/exhaust.


----------

